# methimazole and nausea



## ideborah

Friday, my endo said "It's Graves; I"ve seen worse, but it's not mild. Let's call it moderate." He started me on 15mg once daily and said we would probably have to increase the dosage.

Day one I felt like I was going to upchuck all day, but didn't.
Day two I felt like something was in my throat and under my tongue.
So I decided to take the pills at night and sleep through the feeling nauseous, which I did last night. I woke up feeling fine this morning, but now the upset stomach, full throat feeling has returned. It's 10:45 AM here.

Has anyone else experienced this? Does it get better? I'm not overly worried because I'm not vomiting, but it feels yucky.


----------



## Andros

ideborah said:


> Friday, my endo said "It's Graves; I"ve seen worse, but it's not mild. Let's call it moderate." He started me on 15mg once daily and said we would probably have to increase the dosage.
> 
> Day one I felt like I was going to upchuck all day, but didn't.
> Day two I felt like something was in my throat and under my tongue.
> So I decided to take the pills at night and sleep through the feeling nauseous, which I did last night. I woke up feeling fine this morning, but now the upset stomach, full throat feeling has returned. It's 10:45 AM here.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Does it get better? I'm not overly worried because I'm not vomiting, but it feels yucky.


I did not experience this but to be honest w/you; I was so sick that nausea may have gone unnoticed.


----------



## ideborah

Thanks Andros, I know I have it easier than some.

Related question: should methimazole be taken in divided doses or all at once on an empty stomach. My endo said taking with food was okay and prescribed the 15 mg as a single daily dose. I keep reading conflicting ideas about the best way to take methimazole.


----------



## stellablue

Yes. The first few weeks I had to take something to coat my stomach to be able to handle the pills. I would call you doctor and ask.


----------



## Rain

I had some nausea for the first couple of weeks with it.
I take 10mg in the morning with toast and water, 5mg at night about an hour before dinner. I don't get nausea anymore, I've been on it for a few months now.


----------



## ideborah

*Thanks* everyone for answering. It seems extra important to me, right now, that I am not out of the ordinary:rolleyes:

Today I feel better than I have in months. Four days and I feel better? I don't care if it is a placebo effect; I'll take it. I've been up since 5:30 AM (normal time) and it is 9:30 AM and I'm still not tired. My stomach is a little queasy, but I'm so excited by not being fatigued.


----------



## Andros

ideborah said:


> Thanks Andros, I know I have it easier than some.
> 
> Related question: should methimazole be taken in divided doses or all at once on an empty stomach. My endo said taking with food was okay and prescribed the 15 mg as a single daily dose. I keep reading conflicting ideas about the best way to take methimazole.


I had to take mine 3 times a day. It does have a short half-life of just hours.

Methimazole Dosage
Usual Adult Dose for Hyperthyroidism
Initial:
Mild hyperthyroidism: 5 mg orally every 8 hours.
Moderately severe hyperthyroidism: 10 mg orally every 8 hours (up to 40 mg per day).
Severe hyperthyroidism: 20 mg orally every 8 hours.

Maintenance:
5 to 15 mg orally daily.

http://www.drugs.com/dosage/methimazole.html

It would depend, I believe on the severity of your hyperthyroidism. I am sure your doc has a handle on this.

I never take anything on an empty stomach. I don't want an ulcer. LOL!


----------



## Teahupoo

I was diagnosed with Graves almost a year ago. Before that I was puking every morning, not puking, but coughing until I retched, sometimes over and over. I'm not a smoker. I'm a white male 55. They started me out on Methimazole 10 mg, upped it to 30, decreased it to 15 and today the Doctor stopped it. I was way hyper a year ago, now I'm way hypo. He says my Graves could possibly be reversing, he said it happens in about 50% of patients. I still retch almost every morning, sometimes starting at 4:00 am. It's so awful to be nauseous for an entire year plus now. I wake up almost every morning at 4:00 am and am nauseous. Almost immediately when I get out of bed I start to cough which turns into a retch, sometimes before I make it down the stairs. Some days when I finally retch, then its kind of over for the day, other days I'll retch so bad I have to lay down, then when I get up I retch so I lay down, I have to miss work. Anyway, got that off my chest.


----------

